# Rockets Player Elimination Game



## mtlk

Since off season is soooooooo longe.
So let's play the game.:champagne:
Each player starts with 10 ponts. 
Members do +1 to their fav. and -1 to their least fav. The last one to stand in the game is the winner. 
You can vote once each hour.
Please *Bold* your selections.


Tracy McGrady: 10
Yao Ming: 10
Shane Battier: 10
Trevor Ariza: 10
Brian Cook: 10
Luis Scola: 10
Carl Landry: 10
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 10
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
Aaron Brooks: 10
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 10
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10

I know they are 17 players.


----------



## mtlk

*Re: Rockets Player Elimination Game.*

Tracy McGrady: 10
Yao Ming: 10
Shane Battier: 10
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 9 (-)*
*Luis Scola: 11 (+)*
Carl Landry: 10
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 10
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
Aaron Brooks: 10
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 10
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 10
*Yao Ming: 11 (+)*
Shane Battier: 10
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 8 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 10
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 10
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
Aaron Brooks: 10
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 10
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 10
Yao Ming: 11
*Shane Battier: 11 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 7 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 10
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 10
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
Aaron Brooks: 10
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 10
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 10
Yao Ming: 11
Shane Battier: 11
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 6 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 10
David Andersen: 10
*Chuck Hayes: 11 (+)*
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
Aaron Brooks: 10
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 10
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 10
Yao Ming: 11
Shane Battier: 11
Trevor Ariza: 10
Brian Cook: 6
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11 +
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
Aaron Brooks: 10
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9 -
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 10
*Yao Ming: 12 (+)*
Shane Battier: 11
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 5 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11 
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
Aaron Brooks: 10
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 11 (+)*
Yao Ming: 12
Shane Battier: 11
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 4 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
Aaron Brooks: 10
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 12
Shane Battier: 11
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 3 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 10
*Aaron Brooks: 11 (+)*
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 12
Shane Battier: 11
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 2 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 10
*Kyle Lowry: 11 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 11 
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


This will take a looooooong time.
We can:
Make each player starts with 5 points not 10.
After each player eliminated we can go up (+1),like after Brian Cook eliminated we can go (1+1)=2 point.
Or any player under number 5 eliminated.

It's up to you *Cornholio*.


----------



## Cornholio

mtlk said:


> This will take a looooooong time.
> We can:
> Make each player starts with 5 points not 10.
> After each player eliminated we can go up (+1),like after Brian Cook eliminated we can go (1+1)=2 point.
> Or any player under number 5 eliminated.
> 
> It's up to you *Cornholio*.


It's supposed to take time. We still have two months till the start of the season.


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 11
*Yao Ming: 13 (+)*
Shane Battier: 11
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 1 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 13 
Shane Battier: 11
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Brian Cook: 0 (-) *
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
*Chase Budinger: 11 (+) *


So the first player to be eliminated is Brian Cook.


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 13 
*Shane Battier: 12 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 10 
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 10
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
*James White: 8 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11 (+)


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 14 +
Shane Battier: 12
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 9 -
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 8
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 14 
Shane Battier: 12
*Trevor Ariza: 11 (+)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 8 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 8
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## game11523

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 14
Shane Battier: 12
*Trevor Ariza: 10 (-)*
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 8 
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
*James White: 9 (+)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 14
*Shane Battier: 13(+)*
Trevor Ariza: 10 
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 7(-)*
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9 
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 14
*Shane Battier: 14(+)*
Trevor Ariza: 10 
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 6(-)*
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9 
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 14
*Shane Battier: 15(+)*
Trevor Ariza: 10 
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 5(-)*
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 10
James White: 9 
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 11
*Yao Ming: 15 (+)*
Shane Battier: 15
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
Brent Barry: 5
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
*Joey Dorsey: 9 (-)*
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 15 (+)
Shane Battier: 15
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 4 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 11
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 9
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
*Jermaine Taylor: 11 (+)*
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 15 
Shane Battier: 15
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 11
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 3 (-)*
*Kyle Lowry: 12(+)*
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 9
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 11 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 15 
Shane Battier: 15
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Luis Scola: 12(+)*
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 2 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 9
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 11 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 15 
Shane Battier: 15
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Luis Scola: 13(+)*
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 1 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 11
Joey Dorsey: 9
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 11 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 15
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 13
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 11
*Brent Barry: 0 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 12
*Aaron Brooks: 12 (+)*
Joey Dorsey: 9
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 11
Chase Budinger: 11

Goodbye, Brent


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 15
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 13
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 12 +
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 9
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10 -
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## OneBadLT123

Tracy McGrady: 11
Yao Ming: 15
*Shane Battier: 16 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 13
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 12 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
*Joey Dorsey: 8 (-)*
James White: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 12 (+)*
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16 
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 13
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 12 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*James White: 8 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 12 
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16 
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Luis Scola: 14 (+)*
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 12 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*James White: 7 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 13(+)*
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16 
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 14 
Carl Landry: 11
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 12 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*James White: 6 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 13
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16 
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 14 
*Carl Landry: 12 (+)*
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 12 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*James White: 5 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 13
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16 
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 14 
Carl Landry: 12 
*David Andersen: 11 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 12 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*James White: 4 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10 
Chase Budinger: 11



Why ME ??? :smackalot:


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 13
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16 
*Trevor Ariza: 11 (+)*
Luis Scola: 14 
Carl Landry: 12 
David Andersen: 11 
Chuck Hayes: 12 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*James White: 3 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 10
Jermaine Taylor: 10 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## gi0rdun

mtlk you are not allowed to play with yourself.

Tracy McGrady: 13
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11 
Luis Scola: 14
Carl Landry: 12
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 13 +
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8
James White: 3
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 9 - 
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 13
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 14
Carl Landry: 12
*David Andersen: 10 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 13 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
*Joey Dorsey: 9 (+)*
James White: 3
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 9
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 14 (+)*
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 14
Carl Landry: 12
David Andersen: 10 
Chuck Hayes: 13 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 9 
*James White: 2 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 9
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 14 
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
*Luis Scola: 15 (+)*
Carl Landry: 12
David Andersen: 10 
Chuck Hayes: 13 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 9 
*James White: 1 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 9
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 15 (+)*
Yao Ming: 15
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 15 
Carl Landry: 12
David Andersen: 10 
Chuck Hayes: 13 
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 9 
*James White: 0 (-)*:beheader:
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 9
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 15
*Yao Ming: 16 (+)*
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 15
Carl Landry: 12
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 9
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 8 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 15
Yao Ming: 16 
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
*Luis Scola: 16 (+)*
Carl Landry: 12
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 9
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 7 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 10
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Legend-Like

I wanna add Artest's name just so I can subtract a point from him.

Tracy McGrady: 15
Yao Ming: 16
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
*Luis Scola: 17 (+)*
Carl Landry: 12
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 9
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 7 
*Jermaine Taylor: 9 (-)*
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 15
Yao Ming: 16
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 17
*Carl Landry: 13 (+)*
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
*Joey Dorsey: 8 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 7
Jermaine Taylor: 9
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 15
*Yao Ming: 17 (+)*
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 13
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 6 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 9
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 16 (+)*
Yao Ming: 17 
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 13
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 12
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 5 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 9
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 16 
Yao Ming: 17 
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 13
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
*Kyle Lowry: 13 (+)*
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 4 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 9
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 16 
Yao Ming: 17 
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 11
Luis Scola: 17
*Carl Landry: 14 (+)*
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13 
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 3 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 9
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 16 
Yao Ming: 17 
Shane Battier: 16
*Trevor Ariza: 12 (+)*
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 14 
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13 
Aaron Brooks: 12
Joey Dorsey: 8 
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 2 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 9
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 16
Yao Ming: 17
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 12
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
*Aaron Brooks: 13 (+)*
Joey Dorsey: 8
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 2
*Jermaine Taylor: 8 (-)*
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## CrackerJack

Tracy McGrady: 16
Yao Ming: 17
Shane Battier: 16
Trevor Ariza: 12
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 14
*David Andersen: 11 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
Aaron Brooks: 13
*Joey Dorsey: 7 (-)*
Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 2
Jermaine Taylor: 8
Chase Budinger: 11

gotta love the big aussie man!!


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 16
Yao Ming: 17
*Shane Battier: 17 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 12
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11 
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
Aaron Brooks: 13
Joey Dorsey: 7 
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 1 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 8
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 16
*Yao Ming: 18 (+)*
Shane Battier: 17 
Trevor Ariza: 12
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11 
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
Aaron Brooks: 13
Joey Dorsey: 7 
*Pops Mensah-Bonsu: 0 (-)*:beheader::devil_2:
Jermaine Taylor: 8
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 16
Yao Ming: 18
Shane Battier: 17
*Trevor Ariza: 13 (+)*
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
Aaron Brooks: 13
Joey Dorsey: 7
*Jermaine Taylor: 7 (-)*
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 16
*Yao Ming: 19 (+)*
Shane Battier: 17
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 17
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
Aaron Brooks: 13
Joey Dorsey: 7
*Jermaine Taylor: 6 (-)*
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Legend-Like

Tracy McGrady: 16
Yao Ming: 19 (+)
Shane Battier: 17
Trevor Ariza: 13
*Luis Scola: 18 (+)*
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
Aaron Brooks: 13
Joey Dorsey: 7
*Jermaine Taylor: 5 (-)*
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## c_dog

*Tracy McGrady: 15(-)*
Yao Ming: 19
Shane Battier: 17
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 18
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
*Aaron Brooks: 14(+)*
Joey Dorsey: 7
Jermaine Taylor: 5
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 16 (+)*
Yao Ming: 19 
Shane Battier: 17
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 18 
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Joey Dorsey: 6 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 5 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 17 (+)*
Yao Ming: 19 
Shane Battier: 17
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 18 
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 13
Kyle Lowry: 13
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Joey Dorsey: 5 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 5 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 17 
Yao Ming: 19 
Shane Battier: 17
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 18 
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 13
*Kyle Lowry: 14 (+)*
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Joey Dorsey: 4 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 5 
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## houst-mac

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 19
Shane Battier: 17
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 18
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
*Chuck Hayes: 14 (+)*
Kyle Lowry: 14 
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Joey Dorsey: 3 (-1)*
Jermaine Taylor: 5
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 19
*Shane Battier: 18 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 18
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 14 
Kyle Lowry: 14 
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Joey Dorsey: 2 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 5
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 19
Shane Battier: 18 
*Trevor Ariza: 14 (+)*
Luis Scola: 18
Carl Landry: 14
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 14 
Kyle Lowry: 14 
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Joey Dorsey: 1 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 5
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 19
Shane Battier: 18
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 18
*Carl Landry: 15 (+)*
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 14
Kyle Lowry: 14
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Joey Dorsey: 0 (-)*
Jermaine Taylor: 5
Chase Budinger: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 17
*Yao Ming: 20 (+)*
Shane Battier: 18
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 18
Carl Landry: 15 
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 14
Kyle Lowry: 14
Aaron Brooks: 14
Jermaine Taylor: 5 
*Chase Budinger: 10 (-)*


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 20
Shane Battier: 18
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 18
Carl Landry: 16 +
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 14
Kyle Lowry: 14
Aaron Brooks: 14
Jermaine Taylor: 4 -
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 20
Shane Battier: 18
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 18
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 11
*Chuck Hayes: 15 (+)*
Kyle Lowry: 14
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Jermaine Taylor: 3 (-)*
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 20
*Shane Battier: 19 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 18
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 15 
Kyle Lowry: 14
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Jermaine Taylor: 2 (-)*
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 20
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
*Luis Scola: 19 (+)*
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 15
Kyle Lowry: 14
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Jermaine Taylor: 1 (-)*
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 20
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 19 
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 15
*Kyle Lowry: 15 (+)*
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Jermaine Taylor: 0 (-)*:boohoo::groucho:
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 17
Yao Ming: 20
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 19
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 16 +
Kyle Lowry: 14 -
Aaron Brooks: 14
Chase Budinger: 10


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 18 (+)*
Yao Ming: 20
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 19
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 11
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 14 
Aaron Brooks: 14
*Chase Budinger: 9 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 18
*Yao Ming: 21 (+)*
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 19
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 10 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 14
Aaron Brooks: 14
Chase Budinger: 9


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 18
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 19
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 10
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 13 (-)
Aaron Brooks: 15 (+)*
Chase Budinger: 9


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 18
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
*Luis Scola: 20 (+)*
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 9 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 13 
Aaron Brooks: 15
Chase Budinger: 9


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 18
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 20 
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 9 
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 14 (+)* 
Aaron Brooks: 15
*Chase Budinger: 8 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 19 (+)*
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 19
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 20 
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 9 
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 14 
Aaron Brooks: 15
*Chase Budinger: 7 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19 
Yao Ming: 21
*Shane Battier: 20 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 14
Luis Scola: 20 
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 9 
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 14 
Aaron Brooks: 15
*Chase Budinger: 6 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 20
*Trevor Ariza: 15 (+)*
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 8 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 14
Aaron Brooks: 15
Chase Budinger: 6


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15 
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 8 
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 15 (+)*
Aaron Brooks: 15
*Chase Budinger: 5 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 8
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 15
*Aaron Brooks: 16 (+)*
*Chase Budinger: 4 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 8
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 16 (+) *
Aaron Brooks: 16 
*Chase Budinger: 3 (-)*


----------



## OneBadLT123

*Tracy McGrady: 18 (-)*
Yao Ming: 21
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 8
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 17 (+)*
Aaron Brooks: 16
Chase Budinger: 3


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 18
*Yao Ming: 22 (+)*
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 8
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 16 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 16
Chase Budinger: 3


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 18
*Yao Ming: 23 (+)*
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 8
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 16
Aaron Brooks: 16
*Chase Budinger: 2 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 19 (+)*
Yao Ming: 23 
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 8
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 16
Aaron Brooks: 16
*Chase Budinger: 1 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19 
Yao Ming: 23 
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 8
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 17 (+)*
Aaron Brooks: 16
*Chase Budinger: 0 (-)*:microwave:


----------



## CrackerJack

*Tracy McGrady: 18 (-)* 
Yao Ming: 23 
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 20
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 9 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 17
Aaron Brooks: 16


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 18 
Yao Ming: 23 
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 15
*Luis Scola: 21 (+)*
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 8 (-)* 
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 17
Aaron Brooks: 16


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 18 
Yao Ming: 23 
Shane Battier: 20
*Trevor Ariza: 16 (+)*
Luis Scola: 21 
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 7 (-) *
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 17
Aaron Brooks: 16


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 19 (+) *
Yao Ming: 23 
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 16 
Luis Scola: 21 
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 6 (-) *
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 17
Aaron Brooks: 16


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19 
Yao Ming: 23 
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 16 
Luis Scola: 21 
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 5 (-)* 
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 18 (+)*
Aaron Brooks: 16


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 21
Carl Landry: 16
David Andersen: 5
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 17 (-)
Aaron Brooks: 17 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 21
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 4 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 18 (+)*
Aaron Brooks: 17


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 21
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 3 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 18 
*Aaron Brooks: 18 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 16
*Luis Scola: 22 (+)*
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 2 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 18 
Aaron Brooks: 18


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 20
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22 
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 1 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 19 (+) *
Aaron Brooks: 18


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 23
*Shane Battier: 21 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22 
Carl Landry: 16
*David Andersen: 0 (-)* :banned:
Chuck Hayes: 16
Kyle Lowry: 19 
Aaron Brooks: 18


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 21 
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22 
Carl Landry: 16 
Chuck Hayes: 16
*Kyle Lowry: 20 (+) *
*Aaron Brooks: 17 (-)*


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 19
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 21
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 16
Chuck Hayes: 17 +
Kyle Lowry: 19 - 
Aaron Brooks: 17


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 20 (+)*
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 21
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 16
Chuck Hayes: 17 
*Kyle Lowry: 18 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 17


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 20 
Yao Ming: 23
*Shane Battier: 22 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 16
Chuck Hayes: 17 
Kyle Lowry: 18 
*Aaron Brooks: 16 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 20
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 22
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 16
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 17 (-)
Aaron Brooks: 17 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 20
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 22
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 16
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 18 (+)*
*Aaron Brooks: 16 (-) *


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 20
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 22
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 22
*Carl Landry: 17 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 17 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 16


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 20
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 22
*Trevor Ariza: 15 (-)*
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
Kyle Lowry: 17 
*Aaron Brooks: 17 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 20
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 22
Trevor Ariza: 15 
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 18 (+)*
*Aaron Brooks: 16 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 20
Yao Ming: 23
Shane Battier: 22
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 17 (-)
Aaron Brooks: 17 (+)*


----------



## hroz

Tracy McGrady: 20
*Yao Ming: 24 (+)*
Shane Battier: 22
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
Kyle Lowry: 17 
*Aaron Brooks: 16 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 20
Yao Ming: 24 
*Shane Battier: 23 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
Kyle Lowry: 17 
*Aaron Brooks: 15 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 20
*Yao Ming: 25 (+) *
Shane Battier: 23 
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
Kyle Lowry: 17 
*Aaron Brooks: 14 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 21 (+)*
Yao Ming: 25 
Shane Battier: 23 
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 22
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
Kyle Lowry: 17 
*Aaron Brooks: 13 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 25
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
*Luis Scola: 23 (+)*
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 16 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 13


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
*Yao Ming: 26 (+)*
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 23
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 15 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 13


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26 
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 23
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 14 (-)
Aaron Brooks: 14 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26 
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 23
Carl Landry: 17
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 15 (+)*
*Aaron Brooks: 13 (-) *


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26 
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 23
*Carl Landry: 18 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 17
Kyle Lowry: 15 
*Aaron Brooks: 12 (-) *


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26 
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 23
Carl Landry: 18 
Chuck Hayes: 17
*Kyle Lowry: 16 (+) *
*Aaron Brooks: 11 (-)*


----------



## gi0rdun

It's the take your pick point guard battle!!

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 23
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18 +
Kyle Lowry: 15 - 
Aaron Brooks: 11


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
*Luis Scola: 24 (+)*
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18 
Kyle Lowry: 15 
*Aaron Brooks: 10 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26
Shane Battier: 23
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 24 
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18 
*Kyle Lowry: 16 (+) *
*Aaron Brooks: 9 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26
*Shane Battier: 24 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 24
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18
*Kyle Lowry: 15 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 9


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 26
*Shane Battier: 25 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 24
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18
Kyle Lowry: 15 
*Aaron Brooks: 8 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
*Yao Ming: 27 (+)*
Shane Battier: 25
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 24
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18
*Kyle Lowry: 14 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 8


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 27 
Shane Battier: 25
Trevor Ariza: 15
*Luis Scola: 25 (+)*
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18
*Kyle Lowry: 13 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 8


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
*Yao Ming: 28 (+)*
Shane Battier: 25
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 25
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18
*Kyle Lowry: 12 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 8


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 28
Shane Battier: 25
*Trevor Ariza: 16 (+)*
Luis Scola: 25
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18
*Kyle Lowry: 11 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 8


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 28
Shane Battier: 25
Trevor Ariza: 16 
Luis Scola: 25
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18
*Kyle Lowry: 12 (+)*
*Aaron Brooks: 7 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 28
*Shane Battier: 26 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 25
Carl Landry: 18
Chuck Hayes: 18
*Kyle Lowry: 11 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 7


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 21
Yao Ming: 28
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 16 
Luis Scola: 25
*Carl Landry: 19 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 18
Kyle Lowry: 11 
*Aaron Brooks: 6 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 22 (+)*
Yao Ming: 28
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 16 
Luis Scola: 25
Carl Landry: 19 
Chuck Hayes: 18
Kyle Lowry: 11 
*Aaron Brooks: 5 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 22 
Yao Ming: 28
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 25
Carl Landry: 19
*Chuck Hayes: 19 (+)
Kyle Lowry: 10 (-)*
Aaron Brooks: 5


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 23 (+)* 
Yao Ming: 28
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 25
Carl Landry: 19
Chuck Hayes: 19 
Kyle Lowry: 10 
*Aaron Brooks: 4 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 23 
Yao Ming: 28
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 25
*Carl Landry: 20 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 19 
Kyle Lowry: 10 
*Aaron Brooks: 3 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 23 
*Yao Ming: 29 (+)*
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 25
Carl Landry: 20 
Chuck Hayes: 19 
Kyle Lowry: 10 
*Aaron Brooks: 2 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 23 
Yao Ming: 29 
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 16
*Luis Scola: 26 (+)*
Carl Landry: 20 
Chuck Hayes: 19 
Kyle Lowry: 10 
*Aaron Brooks: 1 (-)*:devil_2:


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 23 
*Yao Ming: 30 (+) *
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 16
Luis Scola: 26 
Carl Landry: 20 
Chuck Hayes: 19 
Kyle Lowry: 10 
*Aaron Brooks: 0 (-)*:beheader:


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 23
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 15 - 
Luis Scola: 26
Carl Landry: 20
Chuck Hayes: 20 +
Kyle Lowry: 10


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 23
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 26
Trevor Ariza: 15
*Luis Scola: 27 (+)*
Carl Landry: 20
Chuck Hayes: 20
*Kyle Lowry: 9 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 23
Yao Ming: 30
*Shane Battier: 27 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 15
Luis Scola: 27 
Carl Landry: 20
Chuck Hayes: 20
*Kyle Lowry: 8 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 24 (+)*
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 27 
*Trevor Ariza: 14 (-)*
Luis Scola: 27 
Carl Landry: 20
Chuck Hayes: 20
Kyle Lowry: 8


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 24 
Yao Ming: 30
*Shane Battier: 28 (+) *
Trevor Ariza: 14 
Luis Scola: 27 
Carl Landry: 20
*Chuck Hayes: 19 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 8


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 25 (+)* 
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28 
*Trevor Ariza: 13 (-)* 
Luis Scola: 27 
Carl Landry: 20
Chuck Hayes: 19 
Kyle Lowry: 8


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 25
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 27
Carl Landry: 20
*Chuck Hayes: 20 (+)
Kyle Lowry: 7 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 25
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28
Trevor Ariza: 13
*Luis Scola: 28 (+)*
Carl Landry: 20
Chuck Hayes: 20
*Kyle Lowry: 6 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 26 (+)*
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28 
Carl Landry: 20
*Chuck Hayes: 19 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 6


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 26
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28
Carl Landry: 20
*Chuck Hayes: 20 (+)
Kyle Lowry: 5 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 27 (+)*
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28
Carl Landry: 20
Chuck Hayes: 20
*Kyle Lowry: 4 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 27
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28
*Carl Landry: 21 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 20
*Kyle Lowry: 3 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 27
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28
Carl Landry: 21
*Chuck Hayes: 21 (+)
Kyle Lowry: 2 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 27
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 28
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28
*Carl Landry: 22 (+)*
*Chuck Hayes: 20 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 2


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 27
Yao Ming: 30
*Shane Battier: 29 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28
Carl Landry: 22 
*Chuck Hayes: 19 (-)*
Kyle Lowry: 2


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 27
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 29
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 20 (+)
Kyle Lowry: 1 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 28 (+)*
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 29
Trevor Ariza: 13
Luis Scola: 28
Carl Landry: 22
Chuck Hayes: 20 
*Kyle Lowry: 0 (-)*:beheader:


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 28 
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 29
Trevor Ariza: 13
*Luis Scola: 29 (+)*
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 19 (-) *


----------



## Legend-Like

Tracy McGrady: 28
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 29
Trevor Ariza: 13
*Luis Scola: 30 (+)*
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 18 (-) *


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 28
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 29
Trevor Ariza: 12 -
Luis Scola: 30
Carl Landry: 22
Chuck Hayes: 19 +


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 28
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 29
*Trevor Ariza: 11 (-)*
Luis Scola: 30
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 20 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 28
Yao Ming: 30
*Shane Battier: 30 (+)
Trevor Ariza: 10 (-)*
Luis Scola: 30
Carl Landry: 22
Chuck Hayes: 20


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 28
Yao Ming: 30
Shane Battier: 30
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 30
*Carl Landry: 21 (-)
Chuck Hayes: 21 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 28
*Yao Ming: 31 (+)*
Shane Battier: 30
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 30
Carl Landry: 21 
*Chuck Hayes: 20 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 28
Yao Ming: 31 
Shane Battier: 30
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 30
*Carl Landry: 22 (+) *
*Chuck Hayes: 19 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 29 (+)*
Yao Ming: 31 
Shane Battier: 30
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 30
Carl Landry: 22 
*Chuck Hayes: 18 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 29 
*Yao Ming: 32 (+)*
Shane Battier: 30
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 30
Carl Landry: 22 
*Chuck Hayes: 17 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 29 
Yao Ming: 32 
*Shane Battier: 31 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 10
Luis Scola: 30
Carl Landry: 22 
*Chuck Hayes: 16 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 29 
Yao Ming: 32 
Shane Battier: 31 
Trevor Ariza: 10
*Luis Scola: 31 (+)*
Carl Landry: 22 
*Chuck Hayes: 15 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 29
Yao Ming: 32
Shane Battier: 31
*Trevor Ariza: 9 (-)*
Luis Scola: 31
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 16 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 29
*Yao Ming: 33 (+)*
Shane Battier: 31
*Trevor Ariza: 8 (-)*
Luis Scola: 31
Carl Landry: 22
Chuck Hayes: 16


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 30 (+)*
Yao Ming: 33 
Shane Battier: 31
Trevor Ariza: 8 
Luis Scola: 31
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 15 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 30
Yao Ming: 33
Shane Battier: 31
*Trevor Ariza: 7 (-)*
Luis Scola: 31
*Carl Landry: 23 (+)*
Chuck Hayes: 15


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 30
Yao Ming: 33
Shane Battier: 31
Trevor Ariza: 7 
Luis Scola: 31
*Carl Landry: 24 (+)*
*Chuck Hayes: 14 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 30
*Yao Ming: 34 (+)*
Shane Battier: 31
Trevor Ariza: 7 
Luis Scola: 31
Carl Landry: 24 
*Chuck Hayes: 13 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 30
Yao Ming: 34 
*Shane Battier: 32 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 7 
Luis Scola: 31
Carl Landry: 24 
*Chuck Hayes: 12 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 30
Yao Ming: 34 
Shane Battier: 32 
Trevor Ariza: 7 
*Luis Scola: 32 (+)*
Carl Landry: 24 
*Chuck Hayes: 11 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 30
Yao Ming: 34
Shane Battier: 32
*Trevor Ariza: 6 (-)*
Luis Scola: 32 
Carl Landry: 24
*Chuck Hayes: 12 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 30
*Yao Ming: 35 (+)*
Shane Battier: 32
*Trevor Ariza: 5 (-)*
Luis Scola: 32
Carl Landry: 24
Chuck Hayes: 12


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 31 (+)*
Yao Ming: 35
Shane Battier: 32
*Trevor Ariza: 4 (-)*
Luis Scola: 32
Carl Landry: 24
Chuck Hayes: 12


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 31
*Yao Ming: 36 (+)*
Shane Battier: 32
*Trevor Ariza: 3 (-)*
Luis Scola: 32
Carl Landry: 24
Chuck Hayes: 12


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 31
Yao Ming: 36 
*Shane Battier: 33 (+)*
Trevor Ariza: 3 
Luis Scola: 32
Carl Landry: 24
*Chuck Hayes: 11 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 31
Yao Ming: 36 
Shane Battier: 33 
Trevor Ariza: 3 
*Luis Scola: 33 (+)*
Carl Landry: 24
*Chuck Hayes: 10 (-)*


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 31
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 33
Trevor Ariza: 2 -
Luis Scola: 33
Carl Landry: 24
Chuck Hayes: 11 +


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 32 (+)*
Yao Ming: 36 
Shane Battier: 33 
Trevor Ariza: 2 
Luis Scola: 33 
Carl Landry: 24
*Chuck Hayes: 10 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 32 
Yao Ming: 36 
*Shane Battier: 34 (+)* 
Trevor Ariza: 2 
Luis Scola: 33 
Carl Landry: 24
*Chuck Hayes: 9 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 32
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 34
*Trevor Ariza: 1 (-)*
Luis Scola: 33
Carl Landry: 24
*Chuck Hayes: 10 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 32
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 34
*Trevor Ariza: 0 (-)*
Luis Scola: 33
Carl Landry: 24
*Chuck Hayes: 11 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 32
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 34
Luis Scola: 33
*Carl Landry: 25 (+)*
*Chuck Hayes: 10 (-) *


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 32
*Yao Ming: 35 (-)*
Shane Battier: 34
*Luis Scola: 34 (+)*
Carl Landry: 25
Chuck Hayes: 10


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 33 (+)*
Yao Ming: 35 
Shane Battier: 34
Luis Scola: 34 
Carl Landry: 25
*Chuck Hayes: 9 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 33 
*Yao Ming: 36 (+) *
Shane Battier: 34
Luis Scola: 34 
Carl Landry: 25
*Chuck Hayes: 8 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 32 (-)*
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 34
Luis Scola: 34
Carl Landry: 25
*Chuck Hayes: 9 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 32 
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 34
Luis Scola: 34
*Carl Landry: 26 (+)*
*Chuck Hayes: 8 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 33 (+)*
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 34
Luis Scola: 34
Carl Landry: 26 
*Chuck Hayes: 7 (-)*


----------



## gi0rdun

Must. Save. Chuck. Hayes.

Tracy McGrady: 33
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 34
Luis Scola: 34
Carl Landry: 25 -
Chuck Hayes: 8 +


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 33
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 34
Luis Scola: 34
*Carl Landry: 24 (-)
Chuck Hayes: 9 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 33
Yao Ming: 36
*Shane Battier: 35 (+)*
Luis Scola: 34
Carl Landry: 24 
*Chuck Hayes: 8 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 33
Yao Ming: 36
Shane Battier: 35
*Luis Scola: 35 (+)
Carl Landry: 23 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 8


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 33
*Yao Ming: 37 (+)*
Shane Battier: 35
Luis Scola: 35 
Carl Landry: 23 
*Chuck Hayes: 7 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 33
Yao Ming: 37 
*Shane Battier: 36 (+)*
Luis Scola: 35 
Carl Landry: 23 
*Chuck Hayes: 6 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 33
Yao Ming: 37
*Shane Battier: 35 (-)*
Luis Scola: 35
Carl Landry: 23
*Chuck Hayes: 7 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 34 (+)*
Yao Ming: 37
Shane Battier: 35 
Luis Scola: 35
Carl Landry: 23
*Chuck Hayes: 6 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 34 
*Yao Ming: 38 (+)*
Shane Battier: 35 
Luis Scola: 35
Carl Landry: 23
*Chuck Hayes: 5 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 35 (+)*
Yao Ming: 38 
Shane Battier: 35
Luis Scola: 35
*Carl Landry: 22 (-)*
Chuck Hayes: 5


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 35
*Yao Ming: 37 (-)*
Shane Battier: 35
Luis Scola: 35
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 6 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 35
*Yao Ming: 38 (+)*
Shane Battier: 35
Luis Scola: 35
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 5 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 35
Yao Ming: 38 
*Shane Battier: 36 (+)*
Luis Scola: 35
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 4 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 35
Yao Ming: 38 
Shane Battier: 36 
*Luis Scola: 36 (+)*
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 3 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 36 (+)*
Yao Ming: 38 
Shane Battier: 36 
Luis Scola: 36 
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 2 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 36 
*Yao Ming: 39 (+)* 
Shane Battier: 36 
Luis Scola: 36 
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 1 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 36 
Yao Ming: 39 
*Shane Battier: 37 (+)* 
Luis Scola: 36 
Carl Landry: 22
*Chuck Hayes: 0 (-)*:boohoo:


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 36 
Yao Ming: 39 
*Shane Battier: 38 (+)* 
Luis Scola: 36 
*Carl Landry: 21 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 36
Yao Ming: 39
*Shane Battier: 37 (-)
Luis Scola: 37 (+)*
Carl Landry: 21


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 36 
*Yao Ming: 40 (+)*
Shane Battier: 37 
Luis Scola: 37 
*Carl Landry: 20 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 37 (+)*
Yao Ming: 40
Shane Battier: 37
Luis Scola: 37
*Carl Landry: 19 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 37 
Yao Ming: 40
Shane Battier: 37
*Luis Scola: 38 (+)*
*Carl Landry: 18 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 37
*Yao Ming: 39 (-)
Shane Battier: 38 (+)*
Luis Scola: 38 
Carl Landry: 18


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 38 (+)
Yao Ming: 38 (-)*
Shane Battier: 38
Luis Scola: 38
Carl Landry: 18


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 38
Yao Ming: 38 
*Shane Battier: 39 (+)*
Luis Scola: 38
*Carl Landry: 17 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 38 
*Yao Ming: 39 (+)*
Shane Battier: 39
Luis Scola: 38
*Carl Landry: 16 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 38 
*Yao Ming: 40 (+)*
Shane Battier: 39
Luis Scola: 38
*Carl Landry: 15 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 38 
Yao Ming: 40 
Shane Battier: 39
*Luis Scola: 39 (+)*
*Carl Landry: 14 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 39 (+)*
Yao Ming: 40 
Shane Battier: 39
Luis Scola: 39 
*Carl Landry: 13 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 39 
Yao Ming: 40 
Shane Battier: 39
*Luis Scola: 40 (+) *
*Carl Landry: 12 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 38 (-)*
Yao Ming: 40
*Shane Battier: 40 (+)*
Luis Scola: 40 
Carl Landry: 12


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 39 (+)*
Yao Ming: 40
Shane Battier: 40
Luis Scola: 40
*Carl Landry: 11 (-)*


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 39
Yao Ming: 41 (+)
Shane Battier: 40
Luis Scola: 40
Carl Landry: 10 (-)


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 40 (+)*
Yao Ming: 41 
Shane Battier: 40
Luis Scola: 40
*Carl Landry: 9 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 40 
Yao Ming: 41 
Shane Battier: 40
*Luis Scola: 41 (+)*
*Carl Landry: 8 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 40 
Yao Ming: 41 
*Shane Battier: 41 (+)*
Luis Scola: 41 
*Carl Landry: 7 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 41 (+)*
Yao Ming: 41 
Shane Battier: 41 
Luis Scola: 41 
*Carl Landry: 6 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 41 
*Yao Ming: 42 (+) *
Shane Battier: 41 
Luis Scola: 41 
*Carl Landry: 5 (-)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 41
Yao Ming: 42
Shane Battier: 41
*Luis Scola: 42 (+)
Carl Landry: 4 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 41
Yao Ming: 42
*Shane Battier: 42 (+)*
Luis Scola: 42 
*Carl Landry: 3 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 42 (+)*
Yao Ming: 42
Shane Battier: 42 
Luis Scola: 42 
*Carl Landry: 2 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 42 
*Yao Ming: 43 (+)*
Shane Battier: 42 
Luis Scola: 42 
*Carl Landry: 1 (-)*


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 42 
Yao Ming: 43 
Shane Battier: 42 
*Luis Scola: 43 (+) *
*Carl Landry: 0 (-)*:bowen:


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 41 (-)*
Yao Ming: 43 
*Shane Battier: 43 (+)*
Luis Scola: 43


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 40 (-)*
Yao Ming: 43
*Shane Battier: 44 (+)*
Luis Scola: 43


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 39 (-)*
Yao Ming: 43
Shane Battier: 44 
*Luis Scola: 44 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

Tracy McGrady: 39
*Yao Ming: 42 (-)
Shane Battier: 45 (+)*
Luis Scola: 44


----------



## mtlk

Tracy McGrady: 39
*Yao Ming: 41 (-)*
Shane Battier: 45 
*Luis Scola: 45 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 40 (+)
Yao Ming: 40 (-)*
Shane Battier: 45
Luis Scola: 45


----------



## gi0rdun

Tracy McGrady: 40
Yao Ming: 41 +
Shane Battier: 45
Luis Scola: 44 -


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 39 (-)*
Yao Ming: 41 
Shane Battier: 45
*Luis Scola: 45 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 38 (-)
Yao Ming: 42 (+)*
Shane Battier: 45
Luis Scola: 45


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 37 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 43 (+) *
Shane Battier: 45 
Luis Scola: 45


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 36 (-)
Yao Ming: 44 (+)*
Shane Battier: 45
Luis Scola: 45


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 35 (-)
Yao Ming: 45 (+)*
Shane Battier: 45
Luis Scola: 45


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 34 (-)*
Yao Ming: 45 
Shane Battier: 45
*Luis Scola: 46 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 33 (-)*
Yao Ming: 45 
*Shane Battier: 46 (+)*
Luis Scola: 46


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 32 (-)*
Yao Ming: 45
*Shane Battier: 47 (+)*
Luis Scola: 46


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 31 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 46 (+)*
Shane Battier: 47 
Luis Scola: 46


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 30 (-)
Yao Ming: 47 (+)*
Shane Battier: 47
Luis Scola: 46


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 29 (-)*
Yao Ming: 47 
Shane Battier: 47
*Luis Scola: 47 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 28 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 48 (+)* 
Shane Battier: 47
Luis Scola: 47


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 27 (-)*
Yao Ming: 48 
*Shane Battier: 48 (+)*
Luis Scola: 47


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 26 (-)*
Yao Ming: 48 
Shane Battier: 48 
*Luis Scola: 48 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 25 (-)
Yao Ming: 49 (+)*
Shane Battier: 48
Luis Scola: 48


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 24 (-)*
Yao Ming: 49 
*Shane Battier: 49 (+)*
Luis Scola: 48


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 23 (-)*
Yao Ming: 49 
Shane Battier: 49 
*Luis Scola: 49 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 22 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 50 (+) *
Shane Battier: 49 
Luis Scola: 49


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 21 (-)*
Yao Ming: 50 
*Shane Battier: 50 (+) *
Luis Scola: 49


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 20 (-)*
Yao Ming: 50 
Shane Battier: 50 
*Luis Scola: 50 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 19 (-)*
Yao Ming: 50
Shane Battier: 50
*Luis Scola: 51 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 18 (-)*
Yao Ming: 50
Shane Battier: 50
*Luis Scola: 52 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 17 (-)*
Yao Ming: 50
*Shane Battier: 51 (+)*
Luis Scola: 52 (+)


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 16 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 51 (+)*
Shane Battier: 51 
Luis Scola: 52


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 15 (-)*
Yao Ming: 51 
*Shane Battier: 52 (+)* 
Luis Scola: 52


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 14 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 52 (+)* 
Shane Battier: 52 
Luis Scola: 52


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 13 (-)*
Yao Ming: 52 
*Shane Battier: 53 (+)* 
Luis Scola: 52


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 12 (-)*
Yao Ming: 52 
Shane Battier: 53 
*Luis Scola: 53 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 11 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 53 (+) *
Shane Battier: 53 
Luis Scola: 53


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 10 (-)*
Yao Ming: 53 
Shane Battier: 53 
*Luis Scola: 54 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 9 (-)*
Yao Ming: 53 
*Shane Battier: 54 (+)*
Luis Scola: 54 
aperbag::uhoh:


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 8 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 54 (+)* 
Shane Battier: 54 
Luis Scola: 54


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 7 (-)*
Yao Ming: 54 
Shane Battier: 54 
*Luis Scola: 55 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 6 (-)*
Yao Ming: 54 
*Shane Battier: 55 (+) *
Luis Scola: 55


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 5 (-)*
*Yao Ming: 55 (+) *
Shane Battier: 55 
Luis Scola: 55


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 4 (-)*
Yao Ming: 55 
Shane Battier: 55 
*Luis Scola: 56 (+)*


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 3 (-)*
Yao Ming: 55 
*Shane Battier: 56 (+)* 
Luis Scola: 56


----------



## Cornholio

*Tracy McGrady: 2 (-)
Yao Ming: 56 (+)*
Shane Battier: 56
Luis Scola: 56


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 1 (-)*:makeadeal
Yao Ming: 56 
Shane Battier: 56
*Luis Scola: 57 (+) *


----------



## mtlk

*Tracy McGrady: 0 (-)*:verysad::rules:
Yao Ming: 56 
*Shane Battier: 57 (+)*
Luis Scola: 57


----------



## Cornholio

*Yao Ming: 55 (-)
Shane Battier: 58 (+)*
Luis Scola: 57


----------



## Cornholio

Yao Ming: 55
*Shane Battier: 57 (-)
Luis Scola: 58 (+)*


----------



## Cornholio

*Yao Ming: 56 (+)
Shane Battier: 56 (-)*
Luis Scola: 58


----------



## Cornholio

I'll add a poll to see who wins.


----------



## Cornholio

Scola, Battier or Yao?


----------



## Cornholio

D'oh! I ****ed it up. I'll try to fix this later.


----------



## Cornholio

*Rockets Player Elimination*

Pick.


----------



## Cornholio

Bump?


----------



## mtlk

I stop voting because you can't go wrong with any of them.:champagne:


----------

